# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  بحث موجز عن قرار مجلس الوزراء المصري بإخلاء الوحدات الإدارية المؤجرة

## اشرف سعد الدين

*بحث موجز بشأن* *قرار مجلس الوزراء بإخلاء الوحدات المؤجرة للجهات الإدارية*
  السادة الأساتذة الفضلاء... أرجو قبول تحياتي و أسمى أمنياتي لكم بدوام الصحة و موفور السعادة،  أرسل مشاركة متواضعة بشأن الموضوع آنف الذكر، عساها تلقى قبول و استحسان سيادتكم.


  بتاريخ 2/4/1997 قرر مجلس الوزراء أن تعيد الجهات و الأجهزة الحكومية و الهيئات التابعة لها الوحدات التي تشغلها بالإيجار إلى أصحابها في الحالات الأتية:
  1-إذا كانت في غير حاجة إليها .
  2-الوحدات التي تخلت عنها الجهات المستأجرة الأصلية إلى جهات أخرى يتعين تحرير عقد إيجار جديد مع المالك بالتطبيق لأحكام القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 .
  3-الوحدات التي لا زالت في حاجة إليها تلتزم بزيادة الأجرة المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1997 مع إخلائها و ردها لأصحابها في مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات، و ذلك في إطار إعادة الأوضاع الطبيعية في مجال الإسكان و التزاماُ من الحكومة أن تبدأ بنفسها و تقدم المثل و القدوة على الإلتزام بالقوانين و الإجراءات الجديدة.

  و قد أحدث هذا الأمر قلقاُ و اضطراباُ لدى الجهات المخاطبة به بمختلف أنواعها ومقارها على مستوى الجمهورية خشية من عدم استطاعتها توفير بديل لها، فضلاُ عن اثر ذلك على استمرار نشاطها أو تعطله، و من الجهة المعاكسة ، فقد سارع بعض مؤجري تلك الوحدات إلى اقامة الدعاوى بطلب إخلاء الجهات الحكومية و هيئاتها التابعة لها من الوحدات المؤجرة لها ، ارتكاناُ منهم إلى ما قرره مجلس الوزراء وفقاُ لما سبق بيانه ، إلا أن هؤلاء المؤجرين قد انقسموا إلى فريقين ، فريق لجأ إلى القضاء الإداري ، و الآخر أقام دعواه أمام القضاء العادي ممثلاُ في المحاكم المدنية.

  أما الدعاوى التي رفعت إلى القضاء الإداري فقد قضي في بعضها لصالح المدعين، و قد اتخذت تلك الأحكام من تكييف الدعوى مرفقاُ لها و متكئاُ في قضائها، حيث كيفت الدعوى على أنها دعوى مطالبة بإلغاء القرار السلبي بامتناع الجهة الإدارية عن تنفيذ قرار مجلس الوزراء المنوه عنه سلفاُ بإخلاء و تسليم الوحدات المؤجرة لها و الذي وصفته تلك الأحكام بأنه قرار إداري ملزم لتلك الجهات يجب عليها تنفيذه  باعتباره صادراُ من الرئيس الإداري الأعلى لها ( رئيس الوزراء) ، و لذا جرى منطوق بعض تلك الأحكام كالأتي : " حكمت المحكمة : بقبول الدعوى شكلاُ، و في الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار على النحو المبين بالأسباب ، و ألزمت الجهة الإدارية المصروفات".
  و في بعض الدعاوى الأخرى قضي فيها بعكس ذلك ، حيث قضت بعض الدوائر بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء القرار الإداري ، لكون ما صدر عن مجلس الوزراء لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد توصيات و توجيها ت غير ملزمة للجهات الإدارية *، فقد جاء في تلك الأحكام :*
  "  قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على ما جرى عليه قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا من أن القرار السلبي لا يتحقق إلا عندما ترفض الجهة الإدارية أو تمتنع عن اتخاذ إجراء  كان من الواجب عليها اتخاذه بمقتضى القوانين أو اللوائح ،  فمناط تحقق ذلك القرار أن يكون ثمة الزام على جهة الإدارة بالإجابة على الطلب ،  فإذا تخلف ذلك الإلزام فلا يكون هناك قرار إداري سلبي مما يجوز الطعن عليه بالإلغاء وتكون الدعوى بشأنه غير مقبولة ،  و من ثم يتعين التمييز بين ما تصدره الجهات الحكومية من قرارات و ما تتخذه من توصيات وتوجيهات ،  فالقرار الإداري يتميز بكونه إفصاح الجهة الإدارية عن إرادتها الملزمة بما لها من سلطة بمقتضى القوانين و اللوائح بقصد إحداث قانوني معين ،  أما التعليمات و التوجيهات التي تصدرها الجهات الإدارية بعضها إلى بعض الآخر فإنها تصدر بقصد إدارة المرفق الذي تقوم على تسييره و ذلك في ضوء الدور الذي خوله لها الدستور و القانون ،  و هذه التوصيات بطبيعتها لا تستند إلى قاعدة قانونية ملزمة و لا ترتب التزاماُ قانونياُ على السلطات الإدارية بتنفيذ أحكامها ،  ومن ثم فإن مخالفة تلك التوصيات أو الإمتناع عن تفيذها لا يشكل قراراُ إدارياُ سلبياُ يقبل الطعن فيه ،  فإذا ما وسد القانون لمجلس الوزراء اختصاصاُ محدداُ بإصدار قواعد تنظيمية في شأن من الشئون الإدارية ، فإن القرار الصادر منه يأخذ موقعه في مدارج التصرفات القانونية الملزمة بحيث يتعين على الجهات الأدنى القائمة على التنفيذ ، كالوزارات و المصالح ،  أن تلتزم فيما تصدره من قرارات بالضوابط و الأحكام التي وردت بها تطبيقاُ لمبدأ التدرج الهرمي للتصرفات القانونية،  و إلا عرضت قرارها لمهاوي الطعن فيه إلغاءُ و تعويضاُ ،  فلا يأخذ قرار مجلس الوزراء موقعه الملزم لباقي السلطات التنفيذية إلا إذا كان القانون قد خوله سلطة إصدار قرارات تنظيمية ملزمة ،  أما إذا كانت التعليمات التي صدرت عن مجلس الوزراء نابعة من مهمته السياسية و حرصه على مصالح الشعب و نتاج دراسته للأوضاع المتردية له و بقصد النهوض به إلى أفاق أفضل ،  دون  ان يختص طبقاُ للقانون بتنظيم مسألة بعينها ،  فإن القرارات التي تصدر في هذا الشأن لا تعد قرارات إدارية بالمعنى الدقيق ،  و لا تعدو أن تكون مجرد توجيهات و توصيات لمن يملك إصدار القرار ،  و تحفيزاُ له على إصداره حتى يواكب السياسة العامة للحكومة لرفع المعاناة عن الشعب  كلما أمكن ذلك ،  و من ثم فلا جناح على من يملك إصدار القرار إن هو تراخى في إصداره بما يتفق و تلك السياسة ،  أو امتنع عن إصداره لاعتبارات أخرى تسمو على الاعتبارات السياسية التي تستهدفها توجيهات مجلس الوزراء ،  و في هذه الحالة فإن مسئوليته عن هذا التراخي أو الامتناع هي مسئولية سياسية تنعقد لمجلس الوزراء و لا تخرج عن نطاقه ،  كما لا تملك أية جهة قضائية إجبارها على تنفيذ تلك السياسة ،  و لا يبعد هذا الفكر عما استقرت عليه أحكام القضاء الإداري في العديد من أحكامها التي اعتبرت قرارات مجلس الوزراء  في شأن تحديد مدد الإعارات أو المهلة الممنوحة للعودة منها أو توفير مساكن بديلة لمن كان يشغل مسكناُ حكومياُ بعد نقله أو احالته إلى المعاش ،  مجرد توصيات و توجيهات لا تلتزم بها الجهات القائمة على التنقيذ ،  إلا التزاماُ  أدبياُ يستوجب مسئوليتها السياسية أمام نواب الشعب أو مجلس الوزراء ،  و دون أن ترتب للأفراد حقوقاُ ذاتية يمكن الزود عنها قضاءُ .

            و من حيث إن البين من  الكتاب الدوري الصادر من  وزير شئون مجلس الوزراء و المتابعة و الموجه إلى الوزارات و المصالح انه قد تضمن( ان مجلس الوزراء نظر بجلسته المعقودة بتاريخ 2/4/1997 موضوع الوحدات الإدارية  التي تشغلها اجهزة الدولة بالإيجار و قرر أن تعيد الجهات و الأجهزة الحكومية و الهيئات التابعة لها الوحدات التي تشغلها الى أصحابها في الحالات الاتية: 1- اذا كانت في غير حاجة إليها 2- الوحدات التي تخلت عنها الجهات المستأجرة الأصلية الي جهات أخرى يتعين تحرير عقد ايجار جديد مع المالك بالتطبيق لأحكام القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 . 3- الوحدات التي لا زالت في حاجة إليها تلتزم بزيادة الأجرة المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1997 مع اخلائها و ردها لأصحابها في مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات ، و ذلك في اطار إعادة الأوضاع الطبيعية في مجال الإسكان و التزاما من الحكومة ان تبدأ بنفسها و تقدم المثل و القدوة على الإلتزام بالقوانين و الإجراءات الجديدة ) ،  و ان مؤدى ما ورد في هذا القرار لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد قواعد برنامج يتوجه بها مجلس الوزراء الى الجهات الحكومية و الهيئات التابعة لها بإعادة الوحدات التي تستأجرها إلى أصحابها في الحالات و بالشروط المبينة بالقرار،  و تلك التوجيهات و التوصيات لا تمس العلاقة التعاقدية الخاصة التي تنشأ بين المؤجرين من الأفراد  و بين شخص من أشخاص القانون العام و لا تنشئ لأي منهم مركزاٌُ قانونياٌ عاماٌ أو ذاتياٌ في فسخ العقد أو إلغائه ،  و تقتصر مهمتها عند الوقوف خلف أحد أطراف العقد تستنهضه التنازل طواعية و بإرادته المنفردة عن عقد الإيجار الذي يتيح  له الاستمرار في العين المؤجرة ،  فإن لم يستجب الطرف المستنهض لتلك التوصيات أياُ كانت الأسباب أو المبررات التي يستند إليها فإن هذا الموقف السلبي لا يشكل قراراٌ  إدارياُ سلبياُ يجوز الطعن فيه قضاء .

            و من حيث إنه على هدي ما تقدم جميعه ،  ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن قرار مجلس الوزراء  سالف الذكر كان قراراُ توجيهياٌ لا يتخذ موقعه في مدارج التصرفات القانونية ،  و لا يعدو أن يكون نداءُ من مجلس الوزراء  إلى كافة الجهات الحكومية بأن تبدأ بنفسها في تصحيح الأوضاع الخاطئة المتعلقة بقوانين إيجار الأماكن ، و لا يرقى الى مصاف القواعد القانونية الملزمة للجهات الإدارية بحيث إذا امتنعت عن تنفيذها شكل هذا الامتناع قراراُ إدارياٌ سلبياٌ مخالفاُ للقانون ،  خاصة و أن هذه الجهات و هي تقوم بممارسة نشاطها المتعلق بتسيير المرافق العامة تضع في اعتبارها ما يحقق الصالح العام وتقيم موازنة بين إمكانية تنفيذ هذه التوجيهات و ضرورات الواقع العملي ،  و من ثم فإن امتناع جهة الإدارة المدعى عليها عن إعمال مقتضى التوجيه المتقدم بيانه لا يشكل قراراُ إدارياُ يجوز الطعن فيه ،  الأمر الذي يتعين معه و الحال هذه القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء القرار الإداري .)
  الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 32300 لسنة 62 ق – جلسة 26/1/2010   

  و على حد علمي لم يصدر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا حكم في هذا الشأن يحسم النزاع حتى الان .

  إلا أنه بالنسبة للدعاوى المرفوعة أمام القضاء العادي فقد صدرت بالفعل بعض الأحكام بالإخلاء من محاكم ابتدائية و استئنافية ، و حين وصل الأمر الى محكمة النقض طعناُ على تلك الأحكام انتهت المحكمة الى إلغائها، و ورد في أحد أحكامها تأسيساُ لقضائها ما يلي :  
             ( اذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اقام قضاءه بإخلاء العين محل النزاع بالتأسيس على ما اورده بمدوناته من ان " .... الثابت من الاوراق صدور قرار من مجلس الوزراء في 2/4/1997 و قد تضمن ان تعيد الاعيان المستاجرة من الجهات الحكومية التابعة و تحتاجها تلك الجهات خلال خمس سنوات ،   و اذ كان ذلك ،    و قد ابدى المستانفون - المطعون ضدهم - اتفاقهم على ذلك التنازل عن ميزة الامتداد القانوني للعقد الخاص لهم فيكون ما تعهد به مجلس الوزراء بقراره سالف الذكر ملزما،  خاصة و ان المستانف ضدهما بصفتهما من التابعين و الخاضعين لاوامر رئاسة مجلس الوزراء و تنتهي العلاقة الايجارية بحلول الميعاد المذكور و يصبح المستاجر بعد ذلك شاغلا المكان دون سند "  ،   في حين ان البين من الكتاب الدوري الصادر من السيد المستشار وزير شئون مجلس الوزراء و المتابعة انه قد تضمن ان مجلس الوزراء نظر بجلسته المعقودة بتاريخ 2/4/1997 موضوع الوحدات التي تشغلها اجهزة الدولة بالايجار و قرر ان تعيد الجهات و الاجهزة الحكومية و الهيئات التابعة لها الوحدات التيتشغلها الى اصحابها في الحالات الاتية: 1- اذا كانت في غير حاجة اليها 2- الوحدات التي تخلت عنها الجهات المستاجرة الاصلية الي جهات اخرى يتعين تحرير عقد ايجار جديد مع المالك بالتطبيق لاحكام القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 . 3- الوحدات التي لا زالت في حاجة اليها تلتزم بزيادة الاجرة المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1997 مع اخلائها و ردها لاصحابها في مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات ، و ذلك في اطار إعادة الاوضاع الطبيعية في مجال الاسكان و التزاما من الحكومة ان تبدأ بنفسها و تقدم المثل و القدوة على الالتزام بالقوانين و الاجراءات الجديدة،   *فيما مؤداه ان يكون ما ورد بالقرار المشار اليه لا يعدو ان يكون مجرد تعليمات* صادرة من مجلس الوزراء الى الجهات الحكومية و الهيئات التابعة لها بإعادة الوحدات التي تستاجرها الى اصحابها في الحالات و بالشروط المبينة بالقرار*،  و اذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر و قضى بالاخلاء استنادا الى ما ورد بالكتاب الدوري المشار اليه فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون و اخطأ في تطبيقه ).* 

  الطعن رقم 2675 لسنة 74 ق جلسة 24/5/2006 – وارد بمجلة المحاماة *العدد* الخامس و السادس- ص 401،  402 .


  بل أصدرت محكمة النقض حكماُ آخر في ذا ت الموضوع ، لم تكتف فيه بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه،  بل فصلت في الموضوع بعدما ارتأت أنه صالح للفصل فيه ، و قضت برفض الدعوى المبتدأة، فضلاُ عن أنها أضافت تسبيباُ جديداُ ،  فقد قضت بأن :

  (من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه لا يجوز لسلطة أدنى في مدارج التشريع أن تلغي أو تعدل قاعدة قانونية وضعتها سلطة أعلى أو أن تضيف إليها أحكام جديدة إلا بتفويض خاص من هذه السلطة العليا أو من القانون ، و من ثم فإن صدور قرارات إدارية بإنهاء عقود إيجار الأماكن المؤجرة للجهات الحكومية مما يتعارض مع الأحكام التي تسمح بامتداد تلك  العقود ليس من شأنه أن يحول دون إعمال ذلك التشريع دون القرارات الإدارية ، كما أنه و لئن كانت عقود إيجار الأماكن الخاضعة للتشريعات الإستثنائية تخضع للإمتداد القانوني لمدة غير محدودة إلا أن المشرع قد كفل للمؤجر الحق في إخلاء المكان المؤجر في الحالات التي نص عليها القانون على سبيل الحصر، و من المسلم به أن أسباب الإخلاء المنصوص عليها في تلك القوانين من الأمور المتعلقة بالنظام العام ، لمحكمة النقض إثارة تلك الأسباب و لو لم يسبق التمسك بها أمام محكمة الموضوع أو في صحيفة الطعن متى توافرت عناصر الفصل فيها من الوقائع و الأوراق التي سبق عرضها على محكمة الموضوع و وردت هذه الأسباب على الجزء المطعون فيه من الحكم و ليس على جزء آخر منه أو حكم سابق عليه لا يشمله و اكتسب قوة الشيء المحكوم فيه ، و من ثم يتعين على محكمة الموضوع و من تلقاء نفسها أن تبحث سبب الإخلاء التي أقيمت على أساسه الدعوى و تتحقق من توافره و ألا تقضي بالإخلاء إذا لم يتحقق سببه ، و لما كان النص في المادة 18 من قانون إيجار الأماكن رقم 136 لسنة 1981 على أن : " لا يجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب الإخلاء إلا لاحد الأسباب الأتية:.............." ،  يدل على أن المشرع قد حصر أسباب الإخلاء في الأسباب السابقة ، و يجب على محكمة الموضوع أن تتصدى من تلقاء نفسها و تسبغ عليها الحالة التي تنطبق عليها ، فإذا تحققت من ثبوت إحداها حكمت بالإخلاء*، و إذ خالف الحكم الطعون فيه هذا النظر و أقام قضاءه بإخلاء عين النزاع التي يخضع عقد إيجارها المؤرخ 21/2/70 لأحكام قوانين الإيجار الإستثنائية استناداُ إلى قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء برد الأماكن المؤجرة للجهات الحكومية و هي سلطة أدنى من القانون بالرغم من عدم توافر حالة من حالات الإخلاء المنصوص عليها في المادة 18 من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 سالفة البيان فإنه يكون معيبا بمايوجب نقضه لهذا السبب.*

  و حيث إن الموضوع صالح للفصل فيه و لما تقدم.

*لذلك*  نقضت المحكمة الحكم المطعون فيه و أ لزمت المطعون ضدهم بالمصروفات و مبلغ مائتي جنيه أتعاب محاماة و حكمت في موضوع الإستئناف بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف و برفض الدعوى و ألزمت المستأنف ضدهم المصروفات عن الدرجتين و مبلغ مائة و خمسة و سبعين جنيها أتعاب محاماة).  

*" يراجع مشكوراُ* : الطعن رقم 13354 لسنة 78 ق – جلسة 20/1/2010 –و ارد بالكتاب الدوري الصادر عن لجنة الشباب بالنقابة العامة للمحامين بشأن أحدث الأحكام المدنية و الجنائية- العدد التاسع – مايو 2010- ص 72 ".

  و بذا تكون محكمة النقض قد حسمت هذا النزاع بما يعيد الإستقرار للجهات الحكومية و الهيئات التابعة لها، و إن كان استقراراُ نسبياُ لأنه يتعلق بالدعاوى المرفوعة أمام القضاء المدني.

*تعقيب على أحكام القضاء الإداري* :
  لقد حاول المدعون في الدعاوى المقامة منهم أمام القضاء الإداري  سلب الإختصاص الولائي من جهة القضاء العادي – غصباُ و عدواناُ – ليزجوا بالنزاع في ولاية القضاء الإداري ، متخذين من إلباس التعليمات الصادرة من مجلس الوزراء – سندهم في تلك الدعاوى – ثوب القرار الإداري ركيزة لهم في ذلك ، و للأسف الشديد سايرتهم الأحكام الصادرة من القضاء الإداري المشار إليها سلفاُ في وجهة نظرهم ، و لما كانت تلك الاحكام قد خالفت صريح أ حكام القانون و المبادئ القضائية و القانونية المستقر عليها، فقد رأيت أهمية إبداء بعض أوجه تلك المخالفة الصارخة التي وقعت في حمأتها الأحكام سالفة الذكر، و ذلك على النحو التالي : 

*أولاُ :عدم اختصاص محكمة القضاء الإداري ولائياُ بنظر الدعوى و انعقاد الاختصاص للمحاكم العادية(الابتدائية) :  * 
  و من حيث ان البحث في الاختصاص و الفصل فيه يلزم ان يكون سابقا على البحث في شكل الدعوى و الفصل في موضوعها،  باعتبار ان فقدان الولاية مانع اصلاُ من نظرها شكلاُ و موضوعاُ ،  و من ثم يتعين ان تتصدى المحكمة ابتداء لبحث مدى اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى ،  و هو امر متعلق بالنظام العام  ،  و لذلك فتأسيس هذا الدفع سهل ميسور،  و ذلك على النحو التالي :    

*1*-  تنص المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 في شأن ايجارو بيع الاماكن و تنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر و المستأجر على ان  :Frown:  تختص المحاكم العادية دون غيرها بالفصل في المنازعات التي تنشأ عن تطبيق احكام هذا القانون ). 

  و بذلك يكون المشرع  قد أسبغ – صراحة و في صوت جهير-  الإختصاص الولائي لمحاكم القضاء العادي في جميع المنازعات المتعلقة بأحكام الإيجار في هذا القانون ،  حتى لو صدرت في شكل قرار اداري و مهما كان مصدره،  إذ العبرة و المناط في انعقاد هذا الاختصاص للقضاء العادي كون المنازعة ناشئة عن تطبيق القانون المذكور،  أي العبرة بالموضوع ،  وفقا لصريح نص تلك  المادة ،  و النص المذكور نص عام في حكمه و مطلق ، و القاعدة ان العام يجري على عمومه ما لم يرد ما يخصصه،  و المطلق يجري على اطلاقه ما لم يرد ما يقيده،  فيشمل وفق صراحة لفظه جميع المنازعات الناشئة عن احكام قانون الايجار ، فضلاُ عن أنه لما كان قانون إيجار الأماكن سالف الذكرالصادر سنة 1977  قانون خاص و لاحق من حيث تاريخ صدوره على قانون مجلس الدولة الصدار سنة 1972 ، فإن الماد ة  الخامسة المذكورة تكون قد نسخت أي نص في قانون مجلس الدولة يمنح الإختصاص بنظر مثل تلك الدعوى لمحاكم مجلس الدولة ، فقد نصت المادة الثانية من القانون المدني على أنه : "  لا يجوز إلغاء نص تشريعي إلا بتشريع لاحق ينص صراحة على الإلغاء ، أو يشتمل على نص يتعارض مع نص التشريع القديم ، أو ينظم من جديد الموضوع الذي سبق أن قرر قواعده ذلك التشريع " ،  و قد تضمن  قانون إيجار الأماكن سالف الذكر – اللاحق على قانون مجلس الدولة – نصاُ صريحاُ بالنسخ السابق بيانه، حيث نصت الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (86 ) منه على أنه: "... كما يلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون " ، و على الفرض الجدلي بعدم توافر النسخ و الإلغاء الصريح فقد توافر الإلغاء و النسخ بطريق التعارض بين نص المادة الخامسة و بين أحكام الإختصاص الواردة بقانون مجلس الدولة، لاستحالة الجمع بين اختصاصيين ولائيين لجهتين مختلفتين من جهات القضاء عن موضوع واحد في ذات الوقت ، و تجدر الإشارة ألى أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد أكدت  دستورية نص المادة الخامسة  بحكمها الصادر في الدعوى رقم 98 لسنة 26ق دستورية بجلسة 8/6/2008  ،  و لا ريب ان المنازعة الراهنة ناشئة عن تطبيق احكام قانون الايجار المتعلقة باسباب الاخلاء و انهاء العلاقة الايجارية،  الامر الذي يتضح معه ان هذا الدفع يصادف صحيح القانون و جدبرا بالقبول.،  و يترتب على ذلك لزوما انعقاد الاختصاص للمحاكم العادية .
*2 - من المقرر في قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا ان* :
         ( قضاء هذه المحكمة جرى على ان مجرد صدور قرار من جهة ادارية لا يخلع عليه في كل الاحوال و بحكم اللزوم وصف القرار الاداري،  و إنما يتعين حتى يتحقق له هذا الوصف ان يكون كذلك بحسب موضوعه او محتواه ،  فإذا ما دار القرار حول مسالة من مسائل القانون الخاص خرج من عداد القرارات الادارية أيا كان مصدره.......... و كان الثابت مكن الاوراق ان القرار الصادر من حي مصر الجديدة باعتماد انتخاب مأمور لاتحاد ملاك العقار محل النزاع الماثل يتعرض لاوضاع              و حقوق تقع جميعها في منطقة القانون الخاص....  و من ثم فإن المنازعة المطروحة تدور حول احدى مسائل القانون الخاص التي تختص بالفصل فيها جهة القضاء العادي على نحو ما قرره النص محل الطعن الماثل في مجال تطبيقه على النزاع المثار في الدعوى الموضوعية ،  و يخرج عن نطاق مسائل القانون الاداري التي تختص بنظرها جهة القضاء الاداري ).
*يراجع مشكورا* : حكم المحكمة المذكورة في الدعوى رقم 98 لسنة 26ق دستورية بجلسة 8/6/2009 .

* و هذا ما استقرت عليه احكام المحكمة الادارية العليا حيث قضت بان :*
         (صدور قرار من جهة ادارية لا يخلع عليه في كل الاحوال و بحكم اللزوم وصف القرار الاداري ،  صدور القرار حول مسألة من مسائل القانون الخاص او تعلقه بإدارة شخص خاص يخرجه من عداد القرارات الادارية أيا كان مصدره و مهما كان موقعه في مدارج السلم الاداري و لا يجوز اعتباره من القرارات الادارية التي تختص محكمة القضاء الاداري دزن غيرها بنظره......).الطعن رقم 234 لسنة 23 ق جلسة 27/1/1979 ،  و الطعن رقم 383 لسنة 21 ق جلسة 27/5/1978 – مشار اليهما بمؤلف المستشار/ محمد ماهر ابو العينين – دعوى الالغاء امام القضاء الاداري – الكتاب الاول : شروط قبول الدعوى – ص 34، 35.

*و في حكم آخر اكدت ذات المحكمة المبدأ نفسه فقضت بأن* :
        ( المستقر عليه ان الدولة و غيرها من الاشخاص الاعتبارية العامة لها ان تجري بعض التصرفات القانونية متجردة من قواعد السلطة العامة و في اطار احكام القانون الخاص ،  و في هذه الحالة تسري على هذه التصرفات القوانين و الاحكام التي تطبق على اشخاص القانون الخاص ،  كما يختص القضاء العادي بنظر المنازعات الناشئة عن هذه التصرفات لانها لا تعتبر من قبيل المنازعات الادارية التي يختص بها القضاء الاداري ، ذلك ان المنازعة لا تعتبر ادارية لمجرد ان احد طرفي النزاع جهة ادارية ،  بل يتعين ان تكون طبيعة المنازعة ذاتها ادارية في ضوء الساطات و الاختصاصات المخولة للجهة الادارية بوصفها كذلك في القوانين و اللوائح المنظمة لها.....).الطعن رقم 1825 لسنة33 ق – جلسة 12/12/1993 – مشار اليه بالمرجع السابق ص 38 .

*كما استقرت احكام محكمة النقض على ذات المبدأ حيث قضت بان :*
     ( مجرد صدور قرار من جهة ادارية   ليس من شأنه ان يخلع عليه في كل الاحوال و بحكم اللزوم وصف القرار الاداري ،  و انما يلزم حتى يتحقق هذا الوصف ان يكون كذلك بحسب موضوعه و مداه ، فإذا دار القرار حول مسألة من مسائل القانون الخاص خرج القرار من مدار القرارات الادارية أيا كان مصدره و مهما كان موقعه في مدارج السلم الاداري.........).الطعن رقم 618 لسنة  57 ق – جلسة 18/3/1992 ،  و الطعن رقم 2141 لسنة 53 ق – جلسة 12/4/1988 – مشضار اليهما بمؤلف المستشار/ محمد خيري ابو الليل – مجموعة قواعد محكمة النقض خلال ثلاثة و ستين عاما في تطبيق قوانين الايجار و المباني- الجزء الثالث- ص 289 .

      و عملا بما تقدم ،  و اذ كان محل القرار الاداري – سند الدعوى -  تصرفا خاصا يتعلق بمسألة من مسائل القانون الخاص ، فإن ذلك يخرجه من عداد القرارات الادارية و يجعل الاختصاص بنظره للقضاء العادي، ذلك ان العلاقة بين المدعي و الجهة الإدارية  المدعى عليها علاقة ايجارية ،  موضوع النزاع فيها مسألة خاصة تتعلق بهذا العقد المدني الذي يحكمه القانون الخاص  فيخضع بالتالي لاختصاص القضاء العادي.
*فالمقرر في قضاء المحكمة العليا " الدستورية حاليا" انه* :
     ( يتعين لاعتبار العقد اداريا ان تكون الادارة بوصفها سلطة عامــة طرـا فيه ،  و ان يتســم بالطــابع المميز للعقود الادارية من حيث اتصاله بمرفق عام و اخذه بإسلوب القانون العام فيما يتضمنه من شروط غير مألوفة في القانون الخاص .........و من حيث انه لما كانت المنازعة بين المدعي و بين الشركة المدعي عليها متفرعة عن العقد سالف الذكر الذي يحكم العلاقة بينهما ،  و هو ليس عقدا اداريا بل من عقود القانون الخاص ، فإن الفصل في هذه المنازعة لا يدخل في اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة بل يدخل في اختصاص محاكم القضاء العادي........).الحكم رقم 10 لسنة 4 ق تنازع- جلسة 29/6/1974- المرجع السابق ص 302  ،  و اكدته في حكمها الصادر في الدعوى رقم 7 لسنة 1 ق – بذات المرجع ص 263 .

*و قداكدت المحكمة الادارية العليا هذا المبدأ قديما و حديثا ، فقضت بان :*
      ( قضاء هذه المحكمة جرى على ان العقد يعتبر اداريا اذا كان احد طرفيه شخصا معنويا عاما ،              و متصلا نشاطه بمرفق عام ، و متضمنا شروطا غير مألوفة في نطاق القانون الخاص ، و ان الادارة حينم تبرم عقدا من العقود لا يعد بذاته عقدا اداريا ،  حيث ان العقود التي تبرمها كشخص من اشخاص القانون العام بمناسبة ممارستها لنشاطها في ادارة المرافق العامة و تسييرها ليست سواء،  فمنها ما يعد اداريا......و قد تنزل منزلة الافراد في تعاقدهم فتبرم عقودا مدنية تستعين فيها بوسائل القانون الخاص ،  و بناء على ذلك اذا فقد العقد شرطا من الشضروط التي يتحقق بتوافرها مناط العقد الاداري صار العقد من عقود القانون الخاص ..... و ينعقد الاختصاص بنظرالمنازعات الناشئة عنه لجهة القضاء العادي....) الطعنان رقما 3326 ،  3493 لسنة 42 ق – جلسة 20/2/2001 – مجلة المحاماة العدد الثاني سنة 2002ص 456،  الطعن رقم 3096 لسنة 45 ق – جلسة 19/3/2002 مجلة المحاماة – العدد الثالث سنة 2003 ص 399.  

* و من حيث ان المقرر ايضا ان* القضاء الاداري يختص بالفصل في كافة المنازعات التي تكون الادارة طرفا فيها ،  باستثناء بعض المنازعات ،  منها: المنازعات التي يختص بها القضاء العادي بنص القانون ،  و المنازعات المتعلقة بالاعمال التي تباشرها الادارة باسأليب القانون الخاص مثل العقود التي تبرمها الادارة دون اتباع لوسائل القانون العام ، فهذه العقود مدنية لا يصدق عليها الوصف الاداري رغم ان الادارة طرفا فيها. ( يراجع مشكورا : د/ ماجد راغب الحلو – القضاء الاداري -1999 –ص 196 ، 197.


*و من المقرر ايضا ان* ( العقد الذي نشأ في الاصل مدنيا لا يمكن ان ينقلب بمقتضى قواعد تنظيمية عامة الى عقد اداري ). الطعن رقم 1194 لسنة 33 ق و الطعن رقم 2644 لسنة 30 ق – جلسة 18/11/1989 – مشار اليهما بمؤلف المستشار / ابو الليل – مرجع سابق ص 303 و ما بعدها.
* و من حيث انه بتطبيق ما تقدم* من مباديء دستورية و قضائية و فقهية على موضوع دعوانا الماثلة،  و كانت المنازعة بين المدعي والجهة الإدارية المدعى عليها متفرعة و ناشئة عن و متعلقة بعقد الايجار المحرر بينهما عن عين النزاع و الذي يحكم العلاقة بينهما و يخضع لاحكام قوانين الايجار في كافة المنازعات المتعلقة به،  و كان هذا العقد- محل قرار مجلس الوزراء – ليس عقدا اداريا ، بل من عقود القانون الخاص لتعلقه بتصرف خاص،  و يفتقد عناصر و شرائط العقود الادارية ،  فإن الفصل في هذه المنازعة لا يدخل في اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة وفقا للمادة العاشرة من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972،  بل يدخل في اختصاص محاكم القضاء العادي .
*ثانياُ:   الدفع بعدم دستورية قرار مجلس الوزراء سند المدعين* :- 
       انه على الفرض الجدلي – الذي لا نسلم به – بكون قرار مجلس الوزراء الذي استند اليه المدعون قرارا اداريا ،  فإنه يكون قد جاء مخالفا للدستور،  و ذلك وفقا لما يلي :

*تنص المادة (86 ) من الدستور في صدرها على ان* :- ( يتولى مجلس الشعب سلطة التشريع....... ).
*و تنص المادة (144) من الدستور على ان* :-  ( يصدر رئيس الجمهورية اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين ، بما ليس فيه تعديل او تعطيل لها او اعفاء من تنفيذها....).

*و قد قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بان* :*-*
*(*الدستور اختص السلطة التشريعيةبسن القوانين وفقا لاحكامه ، فنص في المادة "86" منه على ان ......... و كان الدستور بتحديده لكل من السلطة التشريعية و التنفيذية و القضائية وظائفها و صلاحيتها ،  قد عين لكل منها التخوم و القيود الضابطة لولايتها بما يحول دون تدخل احداها في اعمال السلطة الاخرى او مزاحمتها في ممارسة اختصاصاتها التي ناطها الدستور بها.....).
  الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 25 لسنة 8 ق دستورية – جلسة 16/5/1992 .



*كما قضت محكمة النقض في ذلك بأن* :-
     ( التشريع لا يلغى إلا بتشريع لاحق مماثل او اقوى منه،  فلا يجوز لسلطة أدنى في مدارج التشريع ان تلغي او ان تعدل قاعدة تنظيمية وضعتها سلطة اعلى ،  او ان تضيف اليها احكاما جديدة إلا بتفويض خاص من هذه السلطة العليا او من القانون ). الطعن رقم 272 لسنة 37 ق – جلسة 18/5/1972 ،  الطعن رقم 1005 لسنة 53 ق – جلسة 22/11/1983 – مشار اليهما بمؤلف المستشار/ عبد المنعم الدسوقي – قضاء النقض في المواد المدنية- الجزء الثاني – المجلد الاول – ص 615 .

  و من حيث ان العلاقة الايجارية تحكمها قوانين الاسكان المتعاقبة- الصادرة عن السلطة المختصة بالتشريع دستورياُ -  من حيث تحديد الاجرة و امتداد عقودها بقوة القانون الى مدة غير محددةو عدم جواز إخلاء المكان الؤجر إلا لأحد الأسباب الواردة على سبيل الحصر في تلك القوانين و لا سبيل لانهاء تلك العلاقة إلا بتدخل تشريعي يصدر من السلطة التشريعية و ليس بقرار من مجلس الوزراء ،   فما صدر بقانون لا يجوز الغائه او تعديله إلا بقانون و ليس بأداة ادنى منه،  إعمالا لمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات و تدرج القوة الالزامية للقواعد القانونية.
  ( المستشار/ زكريا شلش – شرح ايجار الاماكن لغير غرض السكنى – طبعة 1998 ص 69).

  و لما كان قرار مجلس الوزراء صادراُ من سلطة أدنى في مدارج التشريع ، معدلاُ تشريعاُ وضعته سلطة أعلى ممثلة في مجلس الشعب- السلطة التشريعية - دون سند من الدستور،معتدياً بذلك على اختصاصات تلك السلطة ،  الامر الذي يكون معه قرار مجلس الوزراء قد وقع في حمأة مخالفة مواد الدستور المشار إليها سلفاً من الوجه المتفدم ، إلا أنه لما كان ما صدر عن مجلس الوزراء لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد تعليمات و توجيهات ، فإنها بذلك لا تخضع للرقابة الدستورية التي قصرها الدستور على القوانين واللوائح فقط ،  و هو ما أشارت إليه محكمة النقض في قضائها الحديث الصادر بشأن تلك الدعاوىو المتقدم  ذكره  .

*ثالثاُ :* من الأهمية بمكان الإشارة الى أنه قد نما الى علمي صدور قرار آخر من مجلس الوزراء بإلغاء قراره السابق الذي يستند إليه المدعون ، و ذلك بعدما تضررت إحدى الجهات الإدارية الهامة بالدولة من القرار الأول ، و المحاولات جارية للحصول على نسخة من هذا القرار ، و كذا للحصول على أي أحكام أخرى صادرة من القضاء الإداري بعدم الإختصاص الولائي أو برفض الدعوى .

  و أخيراُ فإني أقر بالقصور.الذي أصاب جهيدي هذا المتواضع ، غير  أني أرجوا أن أكون قد فتحت الباب أمام أساتذتي الأجلاء ليدلوا بدلوهم في هذا الأمر بكل رأي أو حكم قضائي  يضيف جديداُ للموضوع . 
  المرسل/ أشرف سعد الدين عبده – المحامي بالإسكندرية – تليفون 0126128907

----------

